# Just joined



## Tagster (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello everyone, I’ve just joined after seeing Phil on The Roaming Radfords YouTube channel talking about this site. It was a good interview & it’s worth having a look. 
Looks like the advise is to become a full member?
Alan


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Makzine (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi and welcome from the Scottish Highlands. Full membership recommended!


----------



## Robmac (Nov 22, 2020)

Welcome along.

Yes, definitely worth becoming a full member.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jeanette (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Silver sprinter (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim Norn Iron.


----------



## The laird (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## mjvw (Nov 23, 2020)

Welcome from County Durham.


----------



## brian c (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi welcome from Folkestone


----------

